

J.J. Abrams' Mystery Box talk at TED - dcurtis
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/205

======
wumi
he says "sometimes, mystery is greater than knowledge..."

\- such in conflict with our information age. -- maybe I'll start watching
Lost, now, if only because the man is a compelling speaker

